
Gmail Buzz? - stakent
http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2010-01-31-n18.html
======
ableal
Interesting comment today (
<http://blogoscoped.com/forum/166868.html#id166957> ): "A couple of people
here got it just right.... I can't tell you more guys. "

